# Watch 80 year's worth of bizarre and historic moments thanks to British Pathé



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Watch 80 year's worth of bizarre and historic moments thanks to British Pathé*

Between 1896 and 1976, British Pathé documented the everyday lives of Britons and events around the world with its pioneering newsreels. After a National Lottery grant enabled it to digitise over 3,500 hours of footage in 2002, the company decided it was high time to move its entire archive of moving images over to YouTube, where it's uploaded a total of 85,000 new videos....

Full Story Here

British Pathé YouTube Channel


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my!

I'm glad I'm retired and will have time to browse through these videos.

Thanks for alerting us!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------

